# IH454 oil from exhaust manifold



## 8990TRAC (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello,

I decided to clean and paint the engine on my IH454 a couple of days ago and now I can see that there's oil leaking from the exhaust manifold and running down the crank-case. When I "recommissioned" the tractor last year (after a few years sat in a field), I found that the exhaust manifold was broken and despite my best efforts at braising it back together, it didn't make a brilliant seal against the gasket when I bolted it back onto the cylinder head...

The question is, is it just a bad gasket letting what looks like old black oil leak out down the engine or is it more likely to really be oil? I could believe the valve-stem seals are leaking, but would leaking piston-rings be a cause, too? The engine runs fine and the tractor pulls as I'd expect it to - there's a bit of blue smoke when I start it up and there's quite a bit of black/brown smoke when I first pull away, but it clears pretty quickly...

What are the best checks I can do to find the cause of the problem?

Thanks for any help


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy 8990TRAC,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

If that is a diesel engine in your tractor, it sounds like a case of "diesel slobbering". This occurs from not working the engine hard enough. The black residue you see is unburned diesel. The solution is to put the tractor to work, get the engine hot and it will burn away the black residue.


----------



## PeteNM (Sep 18, 2003)

I had an old 13A D8 Cat once that did that. If it idled for awhile it would "slober" like that. It never caused any problems but was sort of messy..


----------



## 8990TRAC (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello both,

thanks for your collective wisdom on this - I have to admit, I've not been pushing the engine hard...I thought, what with it being nearly as old as me, it would be asking for trouble...ironic that the opposite's true 

Time to put my foot down, then!

Thanks


----------

